# another newbie!



## kTT (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,

New here as i'm looking to buy a TT  
At the moment i still have my 2.0 206cc wich was my first ever car, so have decided to treat myself as a kind of birthday pressie.

test driven many cars, rx8,z3 etc.. and didnt really like them, as of yet i haven't driven the TT but i have my heart set on it!!
cant wait untill i find the TT i want.

so abit about myself....
I'm Kim, just been accepted to my uni to join a criminology course. erm... i hate these 'introductions'...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

No worries about the introduction...

Welcome to the Forum

What sort of thing were you looking for? Coupe/Roadster? Mark 1/Mark 2?

I am sure we will all hep you as much as possible


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , always plenty nice tt's for sale on here. 8)


----------



## kTT (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Well coupe or roadster, i dont mind atall, was going to go for the 225 as i want somethinhg with a bit more poke than i have now... getting a bit bored 

I first thought about the 180, did an insurance quote and the 225 is cheaper... for some odd reason??? anyone else had this ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome why not join the TTOC to keep you going untill you find the right TT www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good choice

;-)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. Good luck finding a TT that is just right for you. Dont forget that if you have any questions about the car ask us first 8)


----------

